# Score order where place flugel horn ?



## JPQ (Aug 16, 2010)

Score order where place flugel horn ? at least based miroslav philharmonik and alesis qs6.1 synth sound is nice.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 16, 2010)

It's a trumpet double everywhere I've seen it used, so I'd put it in the trumpet staves.

If you had a full part that was flugel only I would place it above the trumpets, between the French Horns, with which it blends beautifully, and the Bb or C or other trumpets. The idea would be to place it closest to the instruments with which it has the greatest tonal affinity.


----------



## bryla (Aug 17, 2010)

I would think to place it as the bottom stave of the trumpets, as it is most naturally that the lead trumpet player is not playing the flugelhorn


----------



## JohnG (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree that it's not the lead trumpet, typically. But unless it is a solo instrument with its own separate part for the entire piece (or movement or whatever), I would expect to see it right in the second or third trumpet part in that case, not below on a separate staff.

Have you found an example, bryla? I don't think I've ever seen it in a classical score, though buckets of brass ensemble arrangements have been written that include flugels.

I have used flugel but as it was a double played by the second trumpet, and thus in the first staff of trumpets 1&2, simply marked "flugel."

JJP could weigh in...


----------



## bryla (Aug 17, 2010)

John: never seen it, it was just a thought. I have come across a great deal of very different instrument orders in the big band repertoire regarding doubles


----------



## alphabetgreen (Aug 17, 2010)

I often use a flugelhorn. I absolutely adore the tone of it. So in my score preface page, I would announce its presence and treat it the same as a secondary woodwind instrument (cor anglais for example), whereby the 2nd trumpeter would pick it up after seeing "flugelhorn" written above the notes in his score in the same way that he might see "con sordino".

This may be essentially incorrect, but there can be no mistaking it's non-ambiguity and no conductor's ever questioned me when I've done that.


----------



## dimtsak (Dec 15, 2015)

Is it common for a flugelhorn to play unison lines with a trumpet?
From middle C to C in the clef i 'd say.
Do they blend well?

I mean not samples, real players.


----------



## bbunker (Dec 15, 2015)

If the concert/military band precedent means anything to the discussion, the tendency is to put Cornets top, then Trumpets, then Flugels. It's how Holst did it, and by jove (get it? get it!??) it's good enough for me too.

Speaking of how Holst did it...in the military suites the cornets are the ones that play the fast-moving stuff, while the trumpets and flugels basically play the 'horn call' stuff (in unison together) you'd see in early-romantic/late-classical scoring that uses trumpets.


----------



## dimtsak (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the answer.
So a better question to ask is wich orchestral scores contain flugel.
I see in Hols't suites it writes "Bb cornet".
I guess you can treat them in the same way.


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 15, 2015)

Ah I love my flugelhorn, Both Berlioz and Mahler have scored for flugelhorn.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 16, 2015)

Often the flugelhorns are treated as the top of the tuba/euphonium/flugelhorn family. They usually don't go together with french horns and trumpets (with the exception of full tutti). Flugelhorn staves are normally placed between trumpets and trombones.


----------

